# Pic of Rhodactis (mushroom) Splitting



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

over the past 4 days to a week ive noticed the shape of my green rhodactis changing. the other day i looked closer and noticed that it is fully splitting! looks like it will end up being 2 or 3 different mushrooms now!

it's quite a cool process. first of all you notice the mantle pinching in at certain spots. from there the centre starts to split apart. then it moves slightly apart and grows back together!

This is the rhodactis a couple of weeks ago before i moved it. notice how it is one round shroom









Here it is a week ago. you can notice the shape of it beginning to change









Here is a pic i took this morning. you can see right through the middle to the liverock!!









ill update this thread as the split progresses. first time ive had one actually split. ive had blue and green striped mushrooms multiply, but no shrooms or rics or rhodactis split!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It's like watching the discovery channel


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats cool man!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it has now split in to three new heads!

ill take pics tomorrow. i keep forgetting my camera


----------

